# Has anyone heard of Noni Juice?



## gogo (Dec 4, 2000)

A friend of mine swears by Noni Juice for severe heartburn and acid refulx. I am not much into herbal or homopathic remidies but I am always willing to listen.


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

While i have not tried it myself (my problem is mostly the IBS) my friend who has problems with heartburn and acid reflux swears by it. I have only heard good things about it. I would try it myself only i cannot afford it. Good luck.


----------



## gownowoften (Dec 5, 2003)

Noni Juice has merit for a number of health problems, it is a small tree that grows in the hot areas of Polynesia, & is revered by many of its people. However I have tried it, & if anything it made my I.B.S worse.The taste wasnt pleasant either.Three of the founding members of Xango Mangosteen Juice left the Morinda Noni Co, & a 5 figure salary to form the company called Xango.As far as the juices are concerned, & their effects there is absolutely no comparison!


----------

